# CiCAR Review - Devil's Weed Raleigh



## svb

*Cigar:* Devil's Weed Raleigh
*Size:* 5x50
*Country of Origin:* Dominican Republic
*Wrapper:* Ecuadorian Connecticut
*Binder:* Dominican
*Filler:* Dominican
*Date of Purchase/Price/Location:* Gifted
*Date of Burn/Time: *08/15/08 - 5pm-5:55pm
*Food Pairing:* none
*Drink Pairing:* none

*Prelight:*
*Smell:* raisin, rum, cream, toffee
*Construction:* perfect in every way

*Initial burn:*
*Flavor:* There is a great deal of floral hints and slight sweetness
*Draw:* Medium (preferred)
*Burn:* Even with easy lighting

*Mid-burn:*
*Flavor:* The floral taste is throughout paired with toffee and cream and is reminiscent of slight licorice (mild hints)
*Draw:* Same
*Burn:* Even
*Additional:* Strong, firm ash that is grey

*End burn:*
*Flavor:* Same as Mid-Burn down to the nub

*Overall:*
Impression: This cigar was one of the original releases that came out a few months back to a select number of people. This is the best mild cigar hands down...but don't let the mild part fool you...It is full of flavor (not to be confused with strength) and diverse tastes that don't linger in your mouth hours after the cigar is smoked.

*Smoke Time:*
55 minutes

*Rating:*
94 - It was near perfect! The best mild cigar I have ever had!!! Not to mention that I believe this should be some sort of longest ash ever record with relation to the length of the cigar!


----------



## ctiicda

Great review!!! Does anyone else find these pics concerning? I know alot of people that drop an ash much shorter than that while sitting still much less while driving lol


----------



## svb

That's great dominican tobacco construction for ya!


----------



## dinoa2

very brave, I would have dropped that ash in my lap by then. good review


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE

thats an incredible ash you got there! im going to see if i can pick a few of these up... look pretty good to me


----------



## eodcole

These things are good. I had emailed Luis Molina (owner) and asked if I could swing by the operation in Pensacola, FL when I visited the area again. He never answered that question but asked for my address to send off a sampler to. I loved it to say the least. I think I'll smoke my last one saturday morning actually.


----------



## Cypress

Great review. Hell of an ash there while driving.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nice Ash, nice review too!!!


----------



## cigarjunkie02

Looks great. . . 
Id love to try one of those.


----------



## ngetal

sounds tasty! I'll have to see about picking up a few


----------



## sofaman

Thanks for the review sounds like a great morning smoke!!!


----------



## chip1922

The fact that he's able to drive, take pictures, and keep the ash is amaizing in its self. I like the reviews though.


----------



## Rah55

Wait you were driving, smoking, taking pictures and reviewing at the same time????? You crazy man!


----------



## svb

Rah55 said:


> Wait you were driving, smoking, taking pictures and reviewing at the same time????? You crazy man!


Well, that's the idea behind Ci*CAR* Reviews


----------



## azpostal

Awesome review...very talented to get that ash while driving..thanks for the review


----------



## eggwhites

Wow! Great write up and great Ash.

I need to get me some of these.


----------



## svb

azpostal said:


> Awesome review...very talented to get that ash while driving..thanks for the review


Not to mention that it was raining outside too


----------



## MikeGates

Awesome review, i'll have to find some of these. Great ash!


----------



## Paint

Sam you are the review man!!!very nice driving, smoking,reviewing pics!!!Look at the ash on that bad boy!!


----------



## tcampbel

Damn thats a long ash. Nice review. Thanks


----------



## koolhandk

Nice review, I have one sitting in the humi waiting to be fired up.


----------



## big04deuce

Great review! I need to grab some of those!!!


----------



## Redbeard

man thats a rad review from you as usual !!! cant wait to try one...all that ash while driving !! how do you do it heheh!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

Great Review


----------



## Peanut

Got these at my B&M.....A Great Smoke!


----------



## Super64

I'd have burnt my cookies. 

Nice review!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl

I have only had one and it had such a tight draw I had to toss it. I liked the flavors so I will have to try one again if I ever see them in any B&M's near me.


----------



## happy1

ctiicda said:


> Great review!!! Does anyone else find these pics concerning? I know alot of people that drop an ash much shorter than that while sitting still much less while driving lol


That was what I was thinking


----------



## Strick

I see they have those at my local...Gonna have to pick up a couple...


----------



## ratpak-cl

just had my first, I must say nice smoke. The construction was and burn was near perfect. Nice mild to medium smoke. Nice creamy smoke and flavor, very smooth. Lots of nice smoke with a pretty good aroma. I could pick up the rum and toffee flavors. Have several others I'm going to let sit for awhile. I paid $4.25ea for mine, very good smoke for the price.


----------



## karmaz00

very nice


----------



## ssuriano

Great review, and cool ash too.


----------



## LkyLindy

Sam ,you're cruizin for crotch burn fo sho

Ps-will try the DW you sent tonight


----------



## Mr. Puro-cl

Thank you for the kind words and review, Mr. Brunt! First of all, I am glad you were not involved in a car accident! Ha ha! Talk about multi-tasking. I am glad you enjoyed the cigar as well as many of you. Check out our blog as I will post this review and give a shout out to CL!

Adam, I apologize for not responding; I thought I had; but you are welcome anytime to visit us; just give us a heads up before you do!

I am sorry to hear you had a tight one Jon (Wingfan); anytime that happens, take it back to the B&M and they'll replace it. If they don't email us and we'll make good on the cigar. We stand behind our cigars and want you to have a great experience every time!

I hope to see some of you at Cigar Cigar's event next month! Until then I hope when you smoke a DW, that you find the cigar to your satisfaction!

-Luis


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

ctiicda said:


> Great review!!! Does anyone else find these pics concerning? I know alot of people that drop an ash much shorter than that while sitting still much less while driving lol


that ash is nasty eh?


----------



## vicegrips.ceo.

i can't drive and smoke a cigar to save my life. my car ends up pretty ashy, not to mention my clothes!


----------

